# Prüfung Mehrfachsteckdosen



## Geminon (8 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
Ich stehe zur Zeit vor der leidigen Aufgabe alle ortsveränderlichen Geräte zu prüfen.
Wie gehe ich da bei Mehrfachsteckdosenleisten vor? Ich hab mich gerade durch Google geklickt aber viele ausagekräftige Treffer gab es nicht.
Besichtigen und Testen ist ja nicht das Problem aber wie werden die gemessen? Schutzleiterwiderstand ist klar, aber was ist mit Isolationswiderstand und Ersatzableitstrom? Was mir auch Sorgen macht ist das die Baumarktqualität eher schlecht ist und nicht die erforderlichen Messwerte erreicht.

Schonmal danke im Vorraus
Gruß Patrick


----------



## Solaris (8 Oktober 2009)

Geminon schrieb:


> Was mir auch Sorgen macht ist das die Baumarktqualität eher schlecht ist und nicht die erforderlichen Messwerte erreicht.



Genau deswegen machst Du ja die Prüfung und führst dann solche Sitzenbleiber geziehlt der Wiederverwertung zu.


----------



## INST (8 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Geminon,

Isolationsprüfung und Schutzleiterstrom bzw. Differenzstrom messen wie gehabt. 
Was wir schon gemacht haben:
Ein guter Prüfling in die Mehrfachsteckdose einstecken, damit du die Schutzleiterstrom bzw. Differenzstrom besser durchführen kannst.

Wir lassen die Baumarktqualität nur noch bedingt im Schreibtischbereich zu. Alle anderen werden durch eine schlagfeste Ausführung ersetzt.

Ansonsten gilt:

*vde*

Gruß ROFLMAO
INST


----------



## Geminon (9 Oktober 2009)

*re*

Danke erstmal für die Antworten. Ich hab schonmal dafür gesorgt das hier keine Baumarktverteiler mehr eingesetzt werden.
Grüße
Patrick


----------

